# Eguins in Ink, my newest journal of artwork



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

something didn't work on my posting above. Let me try again.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I am having trouble getting the program for uploading photos to work. Strange, 'cause it worked for some of the drawings, but not for others. ARGH!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*try again*























View attachment 46769
[
View attachment 46766
[
attach]46765[/attach]
View attachment 46767

attach]46768[/attach]


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*I never give up*

View attachment 46773


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*getting tired of this, are you? I am!*

View attachment 46779


View attachment 46780








View attachment 46781


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*ok, one by one.*

View attachment 46783



sorry to make this so strung out.


----------



## peppyrox (Apr 23, 2010)

I really love them!! I have tried to draw with ink before but it so hard! You are very talented!!!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I love your style


----------



## writer23 (Apr 6, 2010)

Fantastic work!


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, they're gorgeous! Truly beautiful work


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> sorry to make this so strung out.
> 
> View attachment 46784


Oh my goodness I absolutely LOVE this one! Do you sell your work at all?


----------



## Xhex428 (Nov 8, 2010)

Oh wow I LOVE them! I would buy one of your drawings in a hearbeat! Wish I could draw like that!


----------



## saint3meg3rlfc (May 16, 2009)

I went down to a local art studio last night and one of the artists was painting in this medium. I find it really interesting! 

Lovely work!!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Beautiful! I love them all!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you all of you who kindly graced me with your appreciation. Art is meaningless without the viewer. You make my day!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

you did an awesome job!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

they are....beautiful!!  i love them


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*Here are some new ink drawings, enjoy!*


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*more artwork*


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*Last one for now.*









this is about 3 inches by 5 in reality, as are many of the images, much smaller than you would think.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh my god! They are beautiful! I'm soo jealous!


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous! I wish I had a quarter of your talent!


----------



## Hollie (Dec 13, 2010)

Very nice use of line, with excellent freedom of form and expression. Vibrant. 
Hollie


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

it's been awhile since i've seen your work. I forgot how much i loved it!
Awesome. So nice to see someone doing something a lil' off the beaten path.


----------



## MoheganSun (Dec 8, 2010)

O.O WOW! I love your style!! Simply stunning, thats the kind of art I would like to hang all over my walls


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

these are great....


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

>


Adore



>


Adore even more


----------



## Phantomstallion (Jan 3, 2010)

I never knew ink drawing existed. I am glad to see yours. It 's gorgeous. I never get jealous but now I am. I wish I had an eighth of your talent.


That was weird....


----------



## Hollie (Dec 13, 2010)

That looks just like my boy- big round perch with an apple bottom. He was a bit too round lol. Hard to believe a 17 hand 2000 pound draft ate less than a 15 hand thoroughbred but he did. Wish they were all such easy keepers. 
Hollie
Art of the Horse - exquisite selection of horse art, paintings, giclee canvas limited edition prints and other equine items


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Hollie,

What is this Art of The Horse website? Is it yours? Do you display there? Should I apply to see if they would like to show my work?
I need to get some work matted and framed. The pieces are smaller than they appear digitally. Like many artists, I tend not to value my own work as much and often do stuff that turns out nice, but on crappy paper.

When my son was born I though he had an apple face!


----------



## Hollie (Dec 13, 2010)

It is my website - and I sell equine art on it. Equine art is my personal passion - hope in the New Year to start painting again myself, broke my back and have not been able to do much painting. 
You need to paint on good paper with good paint/inks lol - no point not painting on the best - art should last forever. I would be happy to look at your art - I really like what I see. I am always looking for good new artists. Don't worry about matting it. Hollie


----------



## Flintlock (Sep 8, 2008)

A unique style! I really like it!


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

ooh very nice!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

wow that is amazing they look awesome!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*More artwork; white on black , watercolor*


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I love your work, if I had the money I would buy someof it myself lol hang it up in my room


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

oh my gosh those are awesome! Luv the first one in the last post!


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow, these are actually amazing! You're extremely talented


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*the photos from which the work was done*


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

nice they acually look very similar!


----------



## RATHER BE RIDING (Dec 7, 2010)

I think that your art really captures the spirit of the horse. What a wonderful talent!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

wow they are so goooooooooooooooooooooood..........................cant get over how good they are


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you for your feedback. It is the spirit of the horse that makes them endlessly fascinating subjects of artwork.

I am tentatively putting out a call for folks that want me to do portraits of their horses, but I am sorry to say, I cannot work for free, however. I guess it's negotieable, but in the vicinity of 25 to 35 dollars, depending on amount of time put in.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*Barrel racer and other artwork*

View attachment 51033


View attachment 51034


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*try again for barrel racer*


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

OH WOW!!!!! That's SOOO good!!!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Cheyenne, are you still drawing?


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

yep sure am! I'm getting a LOT better! I'm acually taking requests on a different forum and I got 30 requests!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I take requests, too, but I won't work for free. I am too old for that. The barrel racer was done from a photo on this forum. I think the ladies handle is "Kaydebug" but I tried to search for her to see if she wanted to buy the paining. NO luck.

I will do work. and I prefer action shots.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

I like the barrel painting


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*A finished commission for macabre*









The photo of Zierra the Arab,, who likes to throw her tail over her back.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

You have a PM


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I love them! Would you be willing to mail me some? If not it's fine, I just have a lot of horse artwork in my room and I really like your work


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

And I would be willing to pay depending on price


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I can figure out something. I PMed you.
Cute horse! REaly nice color and he (she?) looks so relaxed. I am big on relaxation!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes he is always very relaxed, sometimes too relaxed haha. But thank you, he's a sweetie and I love his color too


----------



## Hollie (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi - you need to leave some white space on the edges so that the framer doesn't have to cut off any of the painting to frame it - the paper is probably not suitable for floating so that is not an option. 

Hollie
Art of the Horse - exquisite selection of horse art, paintings, giclee canvas limited edition prints and other equine items


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Hollie,
I know. I don't plan ahead so well on my placement. I am an undisciplined person through and through, tho that is NO excuse.
I still don't have enough stuff to present a "portfolio" to you yet. Have had a few commissions for portraits, but it's a different kind of work. I haen't properly downloaded ityet, but check out my photo album, "denny" for most recent piece.


----------



## kaya (Jan 10, 2011)

I love these!!! AMAZING!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*More work, done this week*

















Some work done on commision.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

ooh those are nice!!


----------



## colds (Apr 4, 2010)

Just had to say something....

I see lovely movement and felt such emotion from your drawings. Absolutely BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Colds,

That's about the nicest compliment you could give me. Thanks!


----------



## kaydeebug (Aug 10, 2010)

omy gosh tiny liny that pic of me is amazing is there ant way you can mail it to me? like mail the paper to me?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

kaydeebug, would you please PM me if you have not already done so. I am so glad to have finally found you!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

You are sooo good!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Bless your heart! I will put Gidget in line to be painted!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> View attachment 51994
> 
> 
> View attachment 51995
> ...


 These are incredible! LOVE them all, especially these two


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*the filly Aliana*

I posted these on my other threads. I am kind of overdoing it, I know. Forgive me. I've been overly focussed on painting over the alse 10 days or so, with our having such crummy weather. 
I really like this filly portrait and may look into having it printed, which makes it cheaper to sell. It took me more than three hours.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I have to say tiny that I love your art work.....the ones I love the most though are the more "simple" (but still beautiful) line art that doesnt have much detail to it. _

_Very good work!_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Velvet,

I need to get back to that, you are so right. I get wrapped up in doing Portraits, andlose the simplicity of the Asian style. I will go back and see if I can't do some of the first style. Thanks for your encouragment. Means a lot to me.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

KEEP PAINTING!!! I love them all!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

*Beautiful draft horses*

Going back to the sumi oriental style of paiting;


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

ooh! I can't even figure out which one I like best!


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

Subscribing. LOVE this thread.


----------



## colds (Apr 4, 2010)

so nice!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow! Never really seen anything quite like it before....I really really like it though!!! Great job!


----------

